# Don't Do Too Much



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok with my Work Out Guide at the Gym I'm to do 1 hour on Weights and 1 hour Cardio.

Today I got to the Gym too early. I was going to do an hour in the pool for my Cardio. The Aerobics Class in the Pool starts at 8:30 I usually work out with Weights until 8:00, change and hit the pool.

I did my work out with my weights, looked at the clock it was 7:30  Ok what do I do, set down and wait, do some Cardio on the Cross Ramp, or continue to work out with weights.

I decided to go ahead and work out on weights. 8:00 Aerobics Instructor come told me the Pool was closed because they was having Chemical Trouble. So I went ahead and did 1 hour on the Cross Ramp for my Cardio.

Well I did more for my Abs during that extra half hour. Thing is I'm paying for it now because my Hernia is hurting. Took Pain Medication and have a day to heal.

Thing is I need to quit getting to the Gym so early. As far as extra I am doing more Curls and Pull Ups to build my Biceps up. Seems to be working.

And also take day or two to heal between work outs.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Talked with a Young Man that Works Out he says he works with Lighter Weights doing more Reps.

Like I told him that is where I'm messing up, the Work Out they give me seems too light and I add to it. He told me the Weight seemed light but it is doing Good and not hurting you. 

big rockpile


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Current view on workouts is weight training a couple times a week and sprints once or twice a week. Cardio is suspect. Low grade exercise like walking is good, but more stressful cardio may not be beneficial.


----------

